# Knife Grip



## MartialArtist (May 19, 2003)

How do you grip the knife?  During practice, I carry it a more unorthodox way, a type of an upside-down grip...  I don't know what the grip is called, so if anyone knows, please feel free to tell me.


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2003)

You might look at this thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1062

I like the feel of reverse grip but strongly prefer saber grip for most fighting scenarios.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 19, 2003)

However it comes free of its sheath.

I think it's a bit, well, foolish, to favor any particular grip.  Each grip has its own uses, advantages, and disadvantages.  It's best to learn them all.

That being said, Sayoc Kali seems to have an inordinate amount of different grips.  Our club just uses either saksak or pakal.

Cthulhu


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 20, 2003)

From This Article:

Hammer Grip

Saber Grip

Modified Saber Grip

"Cancer" Grip

Icepick Grip

Reverse Grip

Capping

Palming


----------



## Shadow Hunter (Jul 18, 2003)

The type of grip you have will be determined by the circumstances and the type of knife you are carrying.

The bayonet issued by the military has a round handle, so trying to control where the edge is in a saber grip is folly. A good hammer grip is best.

The same goes for many knives. How big is it? Does it have a guard? What are you trying to do with it?

And perhaps the biggest question, what grip did you have when you pulled it out of the sheath and into action- or did you have time to choose your grasp?


----------

